# ARs In!



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Went to Gerrell's this morning, Kevin got in a load of DPMS ARs and they are being sold at Pre-Panic price. If you are looking for an AR, that's the place to to pick one up...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I told yall that the prices would come back down after everyone had bought one and has a zillion rounds in their basement. Give it a year and ammo prices will be below where they were 18 months ago.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Sasha and Abby said:


> I told yall that the prices would come back down after everyone had bought one and has a zillion rounds in their basement. Give it a year and ammo prices will be below where they were 18 months ago.


EXACTLY


----------



## skaterboy54 (Apr 22, 2013)

hmmm interesting ill give it a try :thumb:

_______________________
I whipped his *** like Jackie Chan with my nunchakus


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I think it will be more than a year, all the people who haven't been able to buy stuff like 22LR, 223, and reloading components will want to buy as much as they can when they can, I think it will take a while before you just see certain ammo sitting on the shelf.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It will be a long time before the shelves are fully stocked. There are many who once again got caught with their pants down. They will buy what they can and then run out when shelves are fully stocked for the next time.

These are part of the same group who has to run and buy three days' worth of food when bad weather comes.

Industrial logging isn't the cause of deforestation. Chuck Norris needs toothpicks.


----------

